# Impulso sizing



## GJF (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a quick question from a newbie. I'm looking at buying an Impulso (in celeste of course) with Veloce. 

I am a shade under 6ft and wear 33" trousers. My arms are proportionately slightly short for my height (wear 33" sleeve in shirts). 

I am wondering whether to go for the 55cm model or 57cm model. All the charts point to me being a 57 for sure, however I tried a 55 and it felt great up on the hoods, but my back was arched a little in the drops and I felt "low". I'm aware the default stem is already on the long side in the C2C range. Therefore, I'm wondering whether to get the 57 and shorten the stem (if needed). 

Just wondering anyone's views!


ps. I mainly ride on a flat cycle path.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

They say if your are borderline, between sizes, go to the next larger size. Also , I think, Bianchi's sizing relates to the effective length of the top tube. Someone correct me if that's wrong. Inseam is a couple of inches more then the inseam size of your trousers. Measurement starts up past your private parts, as they are when you are setting on the saddle.


----------



## GJF (Apr 17, 2013)

Got the 57. It's perfect. So much better than the 55. People around my height may be able to ride a 55 but 57 is better. Just because a 6ft-er can fit on a 55 it doesn't mean it's the right size. I think some bike shops push the 55 as it's often in stock and saves them having to order a different size which customer may not buy.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad that it has worked out for you. When getting ready to buy my Infinito I couldn't decide between size 57 and 59. Ended up getting the 59 and it's a good fit.


----------

